# Using a Parma Controller on a Tyco Track?



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, the original yellow controllers are all but worn out on my Dad's circa early '80s Tyco set, and the secondhand set I bought a few months ago lasted around a week, as they were more worn out than those of my Dad's. I know that new Mattel-era Tyco are readily available, but from what I've heard much of that Mattel-era stuff is junk. 

Since the Parma controllers are better made, I decided to pick them. Of course, they're considerably more expensive at nearly $24 each, but I feel it's worth it. 


What Ohm controller would I need?

Is it possible to just cut the connectors off those two replacement controllers I bought and then just solder the connectors to the end of the bare wires on the Parma?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What kind of cars are you using most?
T Jets (+-16 ohm motor) maybe a 90 ohm controller
SRT, Turbo, SG+ (+-6 ohm motor) maybe a 30 ohm

60 or 45 ohm can be a good compromise
Parmas have 3 wires you only need to use 2
(sorry I always forget which one white or red on Parma that you leave not connected)

If Controller seems Off On 
flip wires or flip connector (file/cut yellow connector) 
so you use the whole resistor


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

For the most part, Auto Worlds, as that's all that is available locally. I plan to purchase some Micro Scalextric and some Dash chassis, though.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Cody, You`ll use the white & black wires. Red is the brake wire which you won`t use. You can splice into the tyco pigtail, It will work fine. I use a 90 ohm for my tjet & Dash cars and a 45 or 60 for everything else. Hope this helps! :wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

What isn't often mentioned is that the choice of controller may depend on the voltage of your power supply. On a 22-volt pack, a Tjet is likely to need a 90- or 100-ohm controller, at least for a road course, to get any low-end control. On a 16-volt pack the same car's response to a 100-ohm gun may feel soft and sluggish, and a 80- or 60-ohm may give crisper response. The dreaded on-off-switch effect (where the car rockets off as soon as the wiper leaves the peg) is reduced (since the voltage is already lower before it even reaches the controller). 

-- D


----------



## bremen68 (Jan 23, 2012)

I run all of mine (tjets, Tomy's, AFX, Scalextric Micro) on 60 ohm Parma's. Few different details, (I also have an adjustable power supply) but all you need to do is what's mentioned above. Cut the plugs (leave extra wire length) off the tyco controllers and splice the white and black wire to them. you won't need the red wire so you can just tape it off, plug in and race.


----------

